# 2 different size pupils



## Maria C (Jun 9, 2013)

How could a pigeon have one pupil much larger than the other? Could it be the result of an injury? He seems fine otherwise.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

A picture of the two eyes will help.
I had a female which was one eye blind, her blind eye was half closed (not half sized) and dirty oil type. Yet she had no problems with that and was a successful breeder.


----------



## Maria C (Jun 9, 2013)

Hmmm. Other than the pupils, nothing else looks unusual in this little guy. He seems happy, and isn't shy at dinner time! (I can't post photos because I don't have a digital camera.)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have not a clue. if he is eating and flying he sounds like it is not a problem for him.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

Two differant pupils are traits of sevier inbreeding and common in roller types of tumbler breeds, supposedly good sign in rollers of rolling genetic.. i don't know for sure, but every split eyed roller I've seen was quality. so maybe its got tumbler ancestry. or just hit/it head goo or too much and clumbsy? lol


----------

